# For you old school Cowboys fans



## chippin-in (May 19, 2012)

I was a big Dallas Cowboys fan back in the days of Roger Staubach, Tony Dorsett, Bill Bates, Ed Jones etc.

I somewhat lost interest in them when they all became convicted felons :teethlaugh:

Anyway, I see this football in a guys office and see the name Charlie Waters on it. So I make a comment about it. He says oh do you collect that stuff. I said no, but its cool. He said you can have it. I was a bit shocked and said are you sure. He said yea go ahead and gave me the ball.

It has autographs of Charlie Waters and Cliff Harris. Theres one other name that I cant make out.

I thought it was cool and it brought back memories of Thanksgiving days with the whole family sitting around watching football.

Thanks for lookin
Robert

[attachment=5705]

[attachment=5706]


----------



## Mike1950 (May 19, 2012)

Coach Laundry- Johny unitas,Merlin olsen, bart starr, Joe namath Roman gabriel, Mercury morris, Csonka, Klick,d an Marino, Fran tarkenton Ect. Ect. Kinda dates us...... A lot of those teams are not even in the same place anymore. Cool ball............... Have not watched any football in ten years.


----------



## chippin-in (May 19, 2012)

Your right. I was telling a friend about it and he had no idea who many of the players I named were.

Kids these days...sheesh


----------



## Kenbo (May 19, 2012)

Very cool ball.


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 19, 2012)

chippin-in said:


> Your right. I was telling a friend about it and he had no idea who many of the players I named were.
> 
> Kids these days...sheesh



i would think you would be a houston oiler fan always love the browns /oiler games dave


----------



## chippin-in (May 26, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> chippin-in said:
> 
> 
> > Your right. I was telling a friend about it and he had no idea who many of the players I named were.
> ...



Well my cowboy fan days were during my rebellious years. My father liked the oilers so I had to like the cowboys. I am a Texan fan now.

I really did want the oilers to do well. I just wouldnt let my dad know it..lol

And yes there were great games between the oilers/browns and oilers/steelers. But the Thanksgiving Day oilers/cowboys was huge at our house.

A friend went to an oilers/steelers game in Pitt about 15 yrs ago. He said if steeler fans talked to him in houston like they did in pitt, there would have been a serious fight..but he was in pitt and knew better. He said it was wild.

Thanks 
Robert


----------



## txpaulie (May 26, 2012)

My wife was a cowbots fan when we met, but I fixed her...

I have hopes for the home team this year, it'd be nice to back a winner for a change!:i_dunno:

I grew up roughly between Detroit, Cleveland, and Chicago, so's naturally, I was a Vikings fan!

I just realized the misspelling above, but I think it fits, so I'll leave it!

p


----------

